# wassup people



## souldst (Jun 9, 2004)

I know what your thinkin . too ricey. but hell i like it.Just wanted to say hello and show ya what i got in sunny florida.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

i like the hood, the kit, im not to keen on, but hey whassup!


----------



## gliscameria (Apr 14, 2004)

Yup, a bit ricey, but to each his own. I'd of spent the extra dough under the hood... but whatever gets you off.

My correction... Not ricey at all.
http://www.anti-rice.com/rice13/nicecivicmate.jpg -=classy


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Yea, it's a little ricey but I like it. Welcome to NF. :thumbup:


----------



## souldst (Jun 9, 2004)

NickZac said:


> Yea, it's a little ricey but I like it. Welcome to NF. :thumbup:


Thanks people . as far as the bumper . i just wanted something nobody else had around my way.


----------



## jksstar (May 31, 2004)

looks good, any side pics.?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^ looks pretty good, dont see why you need 4 fog lights though, looks kinda silly to me


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

psulemon said:


> ^ looks pretty good, dont see why you need 4 fog lights though, looks kinda silly to me












And what's wrong with 4 lights in front?

Seth

P.S. Ok, I don't have 4 fog lights. I have 2 D2S HID low beams, 2 H1 high beams, 2 H3 55w driving lamps, and 2 H3 55w projector fog lamps.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^too many lights looks gaudy IMO, how that suits your needs


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

^ Bad spelling looks stupid.

Fog lights kick ass  ... I need at least 6 more... maybe even 10.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

sorry, changed it.. too much isn't always a good thing...


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

More foglights = bettAr than, at least on my rig. Even with just the stock headlights and my fogs, I'd blind the hell out of you. Just wait until there's 8 fogs facing forward instead of just two  .


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

souldst said:


> .


i think that bumper would look cool if you could just mold out that big frown, otherwise , nice car


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

souldst said:


>











...maybe it's just me.

Hehe, but welcome to NF :thumbup:


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^lmfao... thats fuckin hilarious...


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

where in florida are you from???


----------



## gliscameria (Apr 14, 2004)

LOL...

I can see "Grumpy Fish" in vinyl across the top.

Damn... all that time in PSP and I can't post attachments.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

i think it looks more like a nurse shark than a catfish


----------



## CivicKiller (Apr 26, 2004)

looks good


----------



## souldst (Jun 9, 2004)

psulemon said:


> ^lmfao... thats fuckin hilarious...


LOL my new nissan catfish with hushpuupy bass.actually the center fogs have angel rim . i dont ride with all fogs on.glad ya like ...


----------



## souldst (Jun 9, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> where in florida are you from???


I live in merritt island next to cocoa beach


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Can we get a front 3/4 shot? like from 15 feet away?

Seth

P.S. chide at the extra lighting look all you want, when you're driving on a road at night with no lights on it for hours on end you'll want the extra wattage. That and the term 'flashing your brights' takes on a whole new meaning 
I do agree that the 26 KC off-road lights on your 80's pickup look is a bit played.


----------



## souldst (Jun 9, 2004)

sethwas said:


> Can we get a front 3/4 shot? like from 15 feet away?
> 
> Seth
> 
> ...


i hope this helps .


----------



## LADY200 (Jun 28, 2003)

looks good!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I like the wheels and the hood. I still think the front end looks like a fish :crazy:


----------



## souldst (Jun 9, 2004)

looks like a transformer hehehe


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Yeah, but I like my front end better...









J/K, welcome to the forum!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

get rid of the windsheild wipers though


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Haha, I didn't even notice the wipers. Those are a no no. Hmmm, that reminds me, I gotta clean my windshield and put on some RainX. Rainy season is well underway.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> Haha, I didn't even notice the wipers. Those are a no no. Hmmm, that reminds me, I gotta clean my windshield and put on some RainX. Rainy season is well underway.



has it been raining in orlando as bad as it has been here in tallahassee? every damn day man


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> has it been raining in orlando as bad as it has been here in tallahassee? every damn day man


yup


----------

